
Apple CEO Tim Cook Once Personally Threatened to Kick Uber Out of the App Store - LyalinDotCom
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-ceo-tim-cook-threatened-travis-kalanick-over-ubers-app-in-2015-2017-4
======
AndrewDP
This raises some interesting points about the established order of Apple in
the tech landscape: 1\. Around the same Apple was beginning a fight with FBI
and law enforcement about protecting users' rights 2\. That Apple didn't just
pull the plug on Uber until it was fixed That Cook had a meeting with Kalanick
to warn him as opposed to acting unilaterally suggests that Apple doesn't have
the power in the market that some believe (and that it projects).

~~~
nihonde
Taking Uber off the App Store would kill the company dead. Tim Cook had, has,
and should continue to have that authority.

~~~
ElCapitanMarkla
It wouldn't really though would it?

Everyone who had the app on their phone already would still have it and Uber
would end up updating to comply pretty quickly.

------
makecheck
When someone discovered that Uber suddenly needed your location “always”
instead of just “while app is running”, Uber tried to say it was no big deal.
Yet, combined with questionable attempts to profile users, it really does seem
like they have a major interest in every drip of data they can scrape (namely,
they probably sell it on the side).

